# Tin Park Trekking Stable UK



## izzie (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello my names izzie and ive been riding at tin park the past 8 years. just lately ive herd there are alot of things that go on that should like beating of the horses, rude to customers, starving horses. Ive never seen or herd any of this.
what has your experiance been?


----------



## gothy06 (Dec 20, 2008)

*omg*

i been going to tinpark for 1 year and 6 months 
the horses get feed before and 1 arrives at the stables 
they arnt badly treated either 
the get riden regularly 
and are all healthy horses 
why do people make up stupid rumers about tinpark its a great stables 
it might not be brilliantly organised but wat is 
and everyone who goes there says it the greatest stales with the most asome horses and ponies ever


----------

